# Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2: Fusion



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 26, 2008)

The official site is UnleashFusion.Marvel.com
Coming out for PS3, Xbox360, Wii, and DS. It's scheduled release is currently for 2008-2009. 

What's known is that it's loosely based on Civil War. It was also announced that there will be 24 characters. There are currently 15 characters known so far:

Captain America
Daredevil
Green Goblin
Hulk
Human Torch
Invisible Woman
Iron Man
Luke Cage
Mr. Fantastic
Spider-Man
Storm
Thing
Thor
Venom
Wolverine

I hope 24's a modest estimate considering the previous game had 25 characters.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 27, 2008)

24 is probably the regulars in all versions. There will probably be more, like the PSP exclusive characters of the DLC characters.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2008)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Coming out for PS3, Xbox360, Wii, and DS. It's scheduled release is currently the first quarter of 2009.
> 
> What's known is that it's loosely based on Civil War. It was also announced that there will be 24 characters. There are currently 15 characters known so far:
> 
> ...



Spidy and Luke are so far def on my team. we'll update when everyone else is announced.


----------



## nick65 (Jul 27, 2008)

where is the official announcement for those characters, cuz i never saw them being confirmed.
i only saw a few in the 2 videoz that are out there.


----------



## LoneWolfVIII (Jul 27, 2008)

Ahhh i love that game can't wait!


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 27, 2008)

nick65 said:


> where is the official announcement for those characters, cuz i never saw them being confirmed.
> i only saw a few in the 2 videoz that are out there.



All but Thor, Green Goblin, Mr. Fantastic, and Venom were shown on the official site. Mr. Fantastic is a given, and I also heard people talking about seeing the others at Comicon.


----------



## Garlock (Jul 27, 2008)

On the 360 version I always used Wolverine and Iron Man..... alot.

Deadpool and Venom came in second.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 27, 2008)

of all people, Mr. Fantastic was a monster on the last game.  wonder if they'll fix him.


----------



## nick65 (Jul 27, 2008)

is there an official site? can you post a link?
and why didnt you post all the vids of the game yet? you the thread leader


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 27, 2008)

nick65 said:


> is there an official site? can you post a link?
> and why didnt you post all the vids of the game yet? you the thread leader



I'm lazy, of course. The official site is UnleashFusion.Marvel.com

Anyway, 9 are left. More Avengers for sure, maybe some Thunderbolts too since Green Goblin and Venom are in, but that doesn't really leave much room for other characters (like Deadpool). I'd say characters like Black Panther, Spider-Woman, and Ms. Marvel are shoe-ins, maybe even Songbird, but I wonder who the other 5-6 could be?

Deadpool might make it, he was very popular in MA. I'm hoping Dr. Doom makes it in, and Ghost Rider too... but, should I abandon hope for my beloved She-Hulk? She may be a tank, but the announced list already has 3 of them and she doesn't add anything new except sexiness.


----------



## Garlock (Jul 27, 2008)

Whats the storyline looking like thus far?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 27, 2008)

Candlejack said:


> Whats the storyline looking like thus far?



It's loosely based on Civil War. 

For those that don't know, in "Civil War" the U.S. decides that if you wanna wear a costume then you have to register with the government, and if you don't then you have two choices: hang up your costume or be arrested. This causes a clash between pro-reg supporters and anti-reg supporters.


----------



## Garlock (Jul 27, 2008)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> It's loosely based on Civil War.
> 
> For those that don't know, in "Civil War" the U.S. decides that if you wanna wear a costume then you have to register with the government, and if you don't then you have two choices: hang up your costume or be arrested. This causes a clash between pro-reg supporters and anti-reg supporters.



Oh wow. I just came. Civil war was awesome


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 27, 2008)

Well I suspect that these are the remaining 9:

1. Black Panther: Is probably why Storm's in.
2. Black Widow: A current Avenger.
3. Bullseye: A part of the Thunderbolts with Venom and Green Goblin.
4. Cable: Aided Captain America in Civil War.
5. Deadpool: A cult favorite and was very popular in MA.
6. Ms. Marvel: Practically Marvel's poster girl.
7. Sentry: A current Avenger.
8. Songbird: A part of the Thunderbolts with Venom and Green Goblin.
9. Spider-Woman: A current Avenger. 

Hawkeye and Ares probably have a good chance of being in if I'm wrong about any. I'd also like it if Moon Knight was in the game with Ronin as an alternate costume, as well as Dr. Doom, Ghost Rider, and She-Hulk..


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 28, 2008)

they need doctor doom he was awesome or iron man


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 28, 2008)

I kinda hope that Juggernaut is in this one.  I mean, he wasn't in MA, so I had to play XML2 just to use him.

Deadpool is a given, even if it hasn't been officially confirmed.  He is not only popular enough within Marvel, but he was one of the most used characters among players in the first game.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 28, 2008)

I think a Secret Wars themed Ultimate Alliance could work pretty well, albeit I'd throw in some twists as well.

Game opens up with Galactus coming to eat the planet in retaliation for what happened in the first game, and the heroes have to assemble in order to stop him. Galactus sends his three new Heralds: Firelord, Airwalker and Terrax to different areas of the planet to set up devices to aid in the planets destruction. After traveling to each part of the world and defeating the Heralds and then moving on to a showdown with Galactus, the heroes are teleported away in a flash of white light. When they come to, the heroes find themselves in a glowing white sphere, with a similar sphere next to them containing Galactus and several other supervillains, including Dr. Doom (who had, up to this point, still been in Odin's prison). The Beyonder then appears to them as a tear in reality with a roughly human shape, large enough to dwarf even Galactus, and tells them who he is and that he wishes to see which force in the universe is stronger: good or evil. He then destroys the galaxy they're in and forms Battleworld from various parts of the Marvel Universe, promising to restore everything to its rightful place once the contest is decided.

Most of the following game is the Heroes going on various missions on Battleworld, which is composed of recognizable parts of the Marvel U rather than random alien worlds, dealing with the villains plots to destroy them and win the contest. However, at a certain point the villains receive help from Thanos of Titan, whose unique state of being outside of Life and Death means that the Beyonder cannot detect him, and using the power of a Cosmic Cube he steals the Beyonder's power for himself, making him the most powerful being in the universe. 

The heroes AND villains now have to team up to stop him, and guided by Adam Warlock, they have to journey to various dimensions and parts of the universe to claim the Infinity Gems, each guarded by an Elder of the Universe, to gather enough power to allow them to defeat Thanos, restore the universe, and elect a promise from the Beyonder to never again interfere with their universe.

The heroes and villains are returned to Earth in Latveria, where Doom grants the villains asylum. The heroes prepare to fight, but Doom allows them to leave without quarrel, out of respect for what they accomplished together. However, both sides promise that the next time they meet, they know what to expect.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 28, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> supervillains, including Dr. Doom (who had, up to this point, still been in Odin's prison)


 it depends if he was in odin's prison seeing as how playing as doctor doom in ultimate alliance had a doom in the prison and one on the planet


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh, another reason for someone to send me their XBOX 360! :amazed

I hope the Juggernaut is not in this game. Why? Because I know that the game will not do him any justice. At all.


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 28, 2008)

Candlejack said:


> Oh wow. I just came. Civil war was awesome



No.

No it wasn't.

It sounds great on paper, but it quickly devolves into Iron Man being an Iron Dick and Captain America surrendering to MySpace.

I'm not kidding.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 28, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh, another reason for someone to send me their XBOX 360! :amazed
> 
> I hope the Juggernaut is not in this game. Why? Because I know that the game will not do him any justice. At all.




Why do you think that is? He's been in a number of good comic book based games. X-Men Arcade, The Avengers, the Capcom fighting games, etc


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2008)

MySpace, eh? Do tell.


Juggernaut was shit garbage incarnate in all of those games.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 28, 2008)

I can't wait for this game to come out the first one was so much fun! Can anyone tell me how the first one was on the Wii? I have a Wii now and will probably get the second one for that system (I played the first one on my PS2).


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 28, 2008)

Im really hoping for X-Men Legends 3


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 28, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Juggernaut was shit garbage incarnate in all of those games.



wait...what?  He could fucking plow through everything in XML2 if you just spammed his first move.  He was an unstoppable....well, Juggernaut.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 28, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> wait...what?  He could fucking plow through everything in XML2 if you just spammed his first move.  He was an unstoppable....well, Juggernaut.



thats why he's called the juggernaut


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 28, 2008)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> I'm lazy, of course. The official site is UnleashFusion.Marvel.com


um i never played the first one is it good?

i looked that trailer in the site and i look good ,but i don't like Johny apearance he should have more fire on his body but his fire attack had nice effects.

that voice in the trailer sounded a little like Steve Blum, i wonder if he will do the voice of wolverine like in the new X-Men animated series and a few of the other games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> wait...what? He could fucking plow through everything in XML2 if you just spammed his first move. He was an unstoppable....well, Juggernaut.


Don't get me wrong, I played him, and loved him. The problem is, he was too weak in certain scenarios, actually died a few times, and got hurt by fire. *He got hurt by fire, electricity, random video game trap elements.*

That alone destroys his character completely.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 28, 2008)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> I can't wait for this game to come out the first one was so much fun! Can anyone tell me how the first one was on the Wii? I have a Wii now and will probably get the second one for that system (I played the first one on my PS2).



Sup...Lio-I mean Disorderly Condcut. Anyway, I had it for the Wii, and it was fun for a while. It can get a little boring sometimes because of repetitiveness...at least IMO.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2008)

The repetitiveness is what makes the game *good! *


----------



## Akira (Jul 28, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Don't get me wrong, I played him, and loved him. The problem is, he was too weak in certain scenarios, actually died a few times, and got hurt by fire. *He got hurt by fire, electricity, random video game trap elements.*
> 
> That alone destroys his character completely.



You forgot cement


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 28, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Don't get me wrong, I played him, and loved him. The problem is, he was too weak in certain scenarios, actually died a few times, and got hurt by fire. *He got hurt by fire, electricity, random video game trap elements.*
> 
> That alone destroys his character completely.



He still kicked ass in XML2, i actually used him and i don't like big fighters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> You forgot cement


Cement? NOOOOOO!!!!!    


crazymtf said:


> He still kicked ass in XML2, i actually used him and i don't like big fighters.


He was good, don't get me wrong, I used him the entire game. But, he wasn't no damn Juggernaut. Maybe Ultimate Juggernaut, or de-powered Juggernaut. At that, he wasn't even living up to those roles.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 28, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Cement? NOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> He was good, don't get me wrong, I used him the entire game. But, he wasn't no damn Juggernaut. Maybe Ultimate Juggernaut, or de-powered Juggernaut. At that, he wasn't even living up to those roles.



Yeah but wolverine could die too...so yeah the games aren't accurate but fun


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 29, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> um i never played the first one is it good?



It was good, but not great. They tried some things that didn't work out so well and many of the characters had pretty generic moves. But it was still a pretty fun game. I'm expecting them to take what they have and improve upon it. 

And on a different note, I hope there's a Marvel Zombies level. 
They get transported to the Zombieverse for whatever reason and then we have to fight human zombies as normal enemies and the Marvel Zombies as bosses. And perhaps we could be given the task to rescue survivors.
I'd love to not only beat the snot out of those sadistic bastards, but I would like to see the dialogue between them and our heroes... even possibly special conversations between counterparts. 
And it wouldn't be a bad thing if we could unlock zombie skins for the many of the playable characters.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 29, 2008)

looks good so far. Green Goblin is playable, huh? That's pretty awesome. Deadpool will be in for sure... and I pray for Cyclops.

24 isn't enough characters though... is that number concrete?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 29, 2008)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> And on a different note, I hope there's a Marvel Zombies level.
> They get transported to the Zombieverse for whatever reason and then we have to fight human zombies as normal enemies and the Marvel Zombies as bosses. And perhaps we could be given the task to rescue survivors.
> I'd love to not only beat the snot out of those sadistic bastards, but I would like to see the dialogue between them and our heroes... even possibly special conversations between counterparts.
> And it wouldn't be a bad thing if we could unlock zombie skins for the many of the playable characters.



only if Ash is still in it, voiced by BC.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 29, 2008)

Wiki says Kingpin, Iron Monger, and Hobgoblin are playable...

Edit: Actually, that's probably fake.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah but wolverine could die too...so yeah the games aren't accurate but fun


True enough, but Wolverine at least had a healing factor, albeit a shitty one. Juggernaut just died.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 29, 2008)

Wolverines healing factor wasnt shit once you filled it up.

I got to level 99 with Wolverine and you couldnt even hurt him.


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 29, 2008)

Wolverine was broken in the last game. I never died with him.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 29, 2008)

Thor and Storm were shit in the last game.

The best characters were Ghost Rider, Human Torch (I completed the game with just him), Ms Marvel, Iron Man, Wolverine, Deadpool and Iceman.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 29, 2008)

Ragezaku said:


> 24 isn't enough characters though... is that number concrete?



I don't work for the company so I can't say for sure, however a common trend is that game makers will announce a minimum of characters, not always counting secret characters and they sometimes add another character or two as time permits, such as in X-Men Legends 2 where Deadpool was pretty much thrown in at the last second due to fan demands. 

I would also like to say that there's a very high chance for down-loadable characters some time after the game's release with the first MA... however I hope they aren't exclusive to the Xbox360 again. 



SeruraRenge said:


> only if Ash is still in it, voiced by BC.



Highly unlikely (however Ash would be cool) as the rights are owned by another game company. And Ash only appeared in one part of the Marvel Zombies saga.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2008)

Ash being in this game would make it an instant buy.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 29, 2008)

Why?

He only has a shotgun.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 29, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Why?
> 
> He only has a shotgun.




Because hes a badass. It doesnt take ultra super powers and super strength to make a character cool.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2008)

He also has a chainsaw instead of one of his hands. Only a shotgun? How dare you.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 29, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Because hes a badass. It doesnt take ultra super powers and super strength to make a character cool.



He got dimesion punched by The Sentry 

Pathetic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2008)

Sentry doesn't have a chainsaw for a hand. Sentry is the second openly gay comicbook character.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2008)

I solo'ed the game with Invisible Woman, Iron Man, Silver Surfer and Nick Fury each


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2008)

I didn't solo the game with anyone; I wasn't totally obsessed or anything.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 29, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> He got dimesion punched by The Sentry
> 
> Pathetic.



The Sentry is Marvel's official answer to Superman. He has once fought a hungry Galactus to a stand-still, and was able to go toe-to-toe with World War Hulk without using the full extent of his powers.

(Sentry has a split personality, a malicious being called "The Void" that he keeps suppressed, and the more power he uses the more he risks releasing the Void.)



CrazyMoronX said:


> Sentry doesn't have a chainsaw for a hand. Sentry is the second openly gay comicbook character.



Sentry isn't gay.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2008)

Sentry is gay. Have you seen this guy? His fruity long blonde hair, his tight-in-the-groin underwear, his crybaby persona, etc...

The guy screams ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 29, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Why?
> 
> He only has a shotgun.



this is why

Link removed



> Bruce Campbell is to most fanboys what James Bond is to the rest of the male population. They want to be him. In fact you, dear reader, probably want to be him on some level.
> 
> No, no, don't deny it, I know you do. It's okay, you can admit it. Acceptance is the first step to recovery. Trust me, I'm a devout worshipper in the Church of Bruce. I know these things.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 29, 2008)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> The Sentry is Marvel's official answer to Superman. He has once fought a hungry Galactus to a stand-still and was able to go toe-to-toe with World War Hulk without using the full extent of his powers.
> 
> (Sentry has a split personality, a malicious being called "The Void" which Sentry has to use a portion of his power to keep suppressed.)
> 
> ...



I know alot abot Sentry thankyouverymuch.

He never fought a hungry Galactus, we dont know what the conditions of the fight were.

Sentry doesn't do anything to keep Void supressed.

Sentry and the writers of WWH said that Sentry used his full power against Hulk.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> I know alot abot Sentry thankyouverymuch.
> 
> He never fought a hungry Galactus, we dont know what the conditions of the fight were.
> 
> ...


He sticks it to men, right? I mean, it doesn't have to be official, we know he does, right?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 29, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Sentry doesn't do anything to keep Void supressed.
> 
> Sentry and the writers of WWH said that Sentry used his full power against Hulk.



I believe I read that Sentry uses his power to keep the Void suppressed. 

Hmm, ok, I thought he did.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 29, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He sticks it to men, right? I mean, it doesn't have to be official, we know he does, right?



Yeh definately.

He has a hot wife yet he runs all the way to Jupiter to cry 

Instead of having hot sex before the Skrulls take over


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 29, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Yeh definately.
> 
> He has a hot wife yet he runs all the way to Jupiter to cry
> 
> Instead of having hot sex before the Skrulls take over



He's married, "hot sex" doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 30, 2008)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> He's married, "hot sex" doesn't exist anymore.



ba-zing!

In all seriousness though, Sentry is lame. He really is, deep down, Marvel's version of Superman, and Supes is just....boring.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 30, 2008)

No he is more like Miracle Man.

Thay have the same powers, problems and hair.

Miracle Man is a much better character though.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 30, 2008)

Well anway, I like the Sentry and he could be fun to play as. The most fun however would be if we can choose the Void as his alternate "costume." If each character gets up to 4 "costumes" again, I imagine these could be Sentry's.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 30, 2008)

Gangsta Void is badass


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 30, 2008)

I understand why they'd use Civil War's story, but due to that, doesn't it mean that they are kinda ignoring MA's storyline?  I mean, it basically SCREAMED what the main plot of the sequel was going to be...but now they're gonna ignore it?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 31, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> I understand why they'd use Civil War's story, but due to that, doesn't it mean that they are kinda ignoring MA's storyline?  I mean, it basically SCREAMED what the main plot of the sequel was going to be...but now they're gonna ignore it?



All true, but I guess it wasn't stated at what point in time those events would occur and we could see some of them happening in MA2.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 31, 2008)

Guys the key word is based. 

The game is not meant to be a accurate re-telling on the Secret and Civil Wars.

The game is part of its own universe.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 31, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Guys the key word is based.
> 
> The game is not meant to be a accurate re-telling on the Secret and Civil Wars.
> 
> The game is part of its own universe.



Indeed as the incident that starts the Civil War is S.H.I.E.L.D. illegally attacking Latveria, which Captain America and Iron Man butt heads about. 
But he was talking about how or if the events in the last game are going to play over into this new one.

Anyway, who do you guys think the last 9 characters are going to be? I can almost promise Black Panther, Deadpool, Ms. Marvel, and Spider-Woman, but the last 5 I'm not so sure about.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2008)

Punisher will probably be in there.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 31, 2008)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Indeed as the incident that starts the Civil War is S.H.I.E.L.D. illegally attacking Latveria, which Captain America and Iron Man butt heads about.
> But he was talking about how or if the events in the last game are going to play over into this new one.
> 
> Anyway, who do you guys think the last 9 characters are going to be? I can almost promise Black Panther, Deadpool, Ms. Marvel, and Spider-Woman, but the last 5 I'm not so sure about.



Oh. 

Maybe they team up to defeat Galactus in the end.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 31, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Punisher will probably be in there.



It really depends on if they can get the rights. They wanted to put Hulk and Punisher in the last game, but couldn't... they were even forced to remove Hulk from the game since they couldn't secure the rights in time, however as we know they later acquired the rights to use Hulk. So Punisher though is a big "If."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2008)

Sounds kind of lame to me. A Marvel game can't get the rights to Marvel characters? Sucks for them.

How about more villains; Sandman, Venom, Electro, Carnage, Apocalypse, etc. Or maybe get stupid and put in Thanos, various Galactus Heralds, Super Skrull, etc... Or maybe zombies.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 31, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sounds kind of lame to me. A Marvel game can't get the rights to Marvel characters? Sucks for them.
> 
> How about more villains; Sandman, Venom, Electro, Carnage, Apocalypse, etc. Or maybe get stupid and put in Thanos, various Galactus Heralds, Super Skrull, etc... Or maybe zombies.



Well Marvel has gone and made contracts with gaming companies for the rights to use specific characters, and now if MA2 wants to use those characters then they either have to work out a deal with those companies or wait until the contracts expire. 

Venom's already playable, Carnage could probably work as an alternate costume for Venom, Thanos and Super-Skrull might be fun to play with... but Thanos at least will definitely be a boss. I'm also hoping for a Marvel Zombies stage, and I thought that we could unlock zombie skins for specific characters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, I don't know, I just looked at the first post's cast list and didn't see Venom on there. I don't keep up to date.

A zombies level would, indeed, be badass. As for Carnage being an alternate costume, I don't know, his abilities are completely different.

What about Psylocke, Gambit, Morph, Mimic, or even Mr. Sinister? I assume most of the original cast will be in there, like Blade and Ghost Rider.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 31, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh, I don't know, I just looked at the first post's cast list and didn't see Venom on there. I don't keep up to date.
> 
> A zombies level would, indeed, be badass. As for Carnage being an alternate costume, I don't know, his abilities are completely different.
> 
> What about Psylocke, Gambit, Morph, Mimic, or even Mr. Sinister? I assume most of the original cast will be in there, like Blade and Ghost Rider.



Venom's there, you must've missed him.

Carnage's abilities are actually the same, he just has a tendency to form weapons around his hands. Venom can also do that, but he rarely does. But Venom in the 360'd Gold Edition of MA did like to make spikes and stuff.

We already have Wolverine and Storm, I don't know if we'll get more than one more X-Man. Maybe Cable since him, Wolverine, and Storm were basically the only ones involved in Civil War (but I know that doesn't really matter).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2008)

Hmm, well I'll admit my symbiote knowledge isn't vast, but I always assumed they had different abilities.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 31, 2008)

They do have different abilities. 

Every symbiote is basically an upgrade of its predecessor.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 31, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> They do have different abilities.
> 
> Every symbiote is basically an upgrade of its predecessor.



No they don't. Symbiotes give their hosts Spider-Man like abilities, except Spider-Sense. As a species they also have their own narural abilities, such as:

1. Limited Shape-Shifting.
They can alter their size, shape, density, color, etc.
2. Optic Camouflage
They change colors to blend almost perfectly into the environment.
3. Tendrils
They extend strands of themselves to interact with people and objects, this includes the "webbing" which can actually move in mid-air unlike Spider-Man's webbing.
4. Limited Telepathy.
Symbiotes can communicate telepathically with their hosts.
5. Symbiotic Tracking.
Symbiotes are able to sense the presence of other symbiotes.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry I meant that they lose or are more resistant to the weaknesses of their forefathers.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 31, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Sorry I meant that they lose or are more resistant to the weaknesses of their forefathers.



They may develop a higher tolerance, but they never lose their weaknesses: heat and sound. Venom for instance has developed some resistance to sonics over the years, but I'm not sure if any of the others have.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 31, 2008)

Toxin has the ability to track anyone anywhere.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 31, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Toxin has the ability to track anyone anywhere.



Toxin is very unique for unexplained reasons, for example the symbiote is much stronger than any other and doesn't even have to bond to it's host to survive. And while symbiotes tend to be malicious and cause mental instability in their hosts, Toxin's symbiote possesses a child-like innocence.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 31, 2008)

Toxin still has violent tendencies. 

He beats the crap out of people who j-walk lol


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 31, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Toxin still has violent tendencies.
> 
> He beats the crap out of people who j-walk lol



I guess we are all victims of nature and he does have his temper tantrums, lol. I remember the symbiote destroyed it's host's tv because the reporter called him a monster, then became very regretful.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 31, 2008)

Hybrid is the only true "good" symbiote.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2008)

Maybe they'll include Red Hulk, and he will beat the game with one punch!


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 1, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe they'll include Red Hulk, and he will beat the game with one punch!



Red Hulk would be cool as an alternate "costume" for Hulk. 

It would be cool if Juggernaut's in the game. Who needs Hulk when you have Juggernaut? Even in World War Hulk, where Hulk is the absolute strongest that he has ever been, can't stop the Juggernaut.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2008)

Agreed. Juggernaut would be cooler, but I figured he'd be in there already. 

How about something weird, like throwing Mysterio in there?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 1, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Agreed. Juggernaut would be cooler, but I figured he'd be in there already.
> 
> How about something weird, like throwing Mysterio in there?



Sadly, I don't think Juggernaut has a very high chance of being in the game. However with the inclusion of Venom and Green Goblin, he still has a chance... then again, I guess it depends on what the game developers think Juggernaut should be: a good guy or a bad guy (he has been a good guy for the last few years).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2008)

He's totally a good guy. 

He was in the last game. That is my only reasoning for him being in this one. But, if it's loosely based on the civil war thing, I guess he wouldn't really be included; of course, I am not familiar with Civil War at all. I know Captain America died though.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 1, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He's totally a good guy.
> 
> He was in the last game. That is my only reasoning for him being in this one. But, if it's loosely based on the civil war thing, I guess he wouldn't really be included; of course, I am not familiar with Civil War at all. I know Captain America died though.



Juggernaut wasn't in MA, he was in XML2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmm, now that I think about it, you're right! 

The games are all so similar, it's easy to get mixed up.


----------



## BIG Buddie (Aug 2, 2008)

cant wait i loved the first one


----------



## SeruraRenge (Aug 2, 2008)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Sadly, I don't think Juggernaut has a very high chance of being in the game. However with the inclusion of Venom and Green Goblin, he still has a chance... then again, I guess it depends on what the game developers think Juggernaut should be: a good guy or a bad guy (he has been a good guy for the last few years).



I prefer the term "morally ambiguous" when talking about Juggs.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 3, 2008)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Well I suspect that these are the remaining 9:
> 
> 1. Black Panther: Is probably why Storm's in.
> 2. Black Widow: A current Avenger.
> ...



Being the indecisive obsessive compulsive that I am, I decided to re-think the possible roster.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 8, 2008)

:pdate:: There was a mix-up. In a report it was believed that MA2 wouldn't come out until early 2009, but it's still looking at a 2008 release.





> It looks like Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2 won't be delayed after all. UGO's original report misconstrued a statement on the conflicting launches of Activision's two Marvel properties. Both Ultimate Alliance 2 and Spider-man: Web of Shadows are still scheduled for release in 2008.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2008)

Sexcellent. I wonder if I'll have an XBOX 360 by then.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Aug 8, 2008)

I hope it has more replay value.
I haven't really touched the first one since I beat it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah, replay value was a bit lax. Maybe some secret uber bosses/levels, alternate endings, different characters each playthrough, etc... Like a Nippon game! 

Secret bosses/levels could be (if they aren't in the game already):
Thanos
Galactus
Skrulls level
Marvel Zombies level (I honestly can't see how this won't be in already)
Various hearalds of Galactus
World War Hulk
list goes on forever...


Just imagine.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 8, 2008)

There should be plenty of replayability. In a magazine they were talking about how, during conversations, you will be given options of dialog. Depending on the way you act will reflect on your missions, and you'll be "rewarded" for your behavior; an example they gave was a team bonus for always being aggressive.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2008)

Sounds pretty nice. Maybe different play paths with multiple endings nice. 

One can dream.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey everyone, the teaser trailer is out.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhZSS5VHeV8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 18, 2008)

Interesting. When's it come out?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 5, 2009)

well new info Dreams of an Absolution


and sreenshots


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 5, 2009)

Why do those screenshots look like plastic figurines?


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 26, 2009)

New trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mnp3GGiwcYI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2009)

Trailer looks good, but I'm still confused as to why everything looks like a plastic figurine. 

They better change that shit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 2, 2009)

Iron Fist confirmed.
two new videos


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 3, 2009)

you should add songbird to the list.
when is the next character going to be revealed? they hinted us that is going to be anti-reg and uses energy powers.

Also everyone sign the petition to have deadpool in the game!


btw ironfist? hahaha, that aladino fighter...


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 3, 2009)

Looking forward to Venom.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 3, 2009)

gamespot Impressions


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2009)

Sounds good. Too bad I have neither an XBOX nor a friend to play with. I guess I could drive all the way to my parents house to play with my brother, but that's just ridiculous.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 3, 2009)

Can't wait. Three super hero games, all looking good. Wolvie, batman, marvel ultimate alliance 2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2009)

Now all we need is Juggernaut, and I'll buy an XBOX 360.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 3, 2009)

Good, fusion is a cool idea and all but i like the name to just be MUA2.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 3, 2009)

IGN first look 

Joystick impression


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 4, 2009)

I think they dropped the name fusion cause its going to be more themed on the Civil War.
What will you go?! Anti(Captain America) or Pro? (Ironman)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2009)

I saw this game listed under PS2 on a couple of sites. Bad information or is there a chance it'll actually be released on the PS2?

That'd be awesome.


----------



## whamslam3 (Apr 6, 2009)

thats cool that they put iron fist into this game i cant wait to play it. the 1st one was fun


----------



## nick65 (Apr 21, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------



## Ziko (Apr 21, 2009)

Bought the Civil War comic yesterday, and since this looks like it's based on the Civil War saga, this is a must buy for me


----------



## RoguefanAM (Apr 21, 2009)

MUA 2 developers...

Rogue or GTFO.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2009)

I want to play this game so bad it hurts my intestines.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 5, 2009)

it looks like Deadpool is confirmed in some way.
Link removed


----------



## Ziko (May 5, 2009)

He was in the first one, so I don't see any reason to NOT include him in the second.
I hope they do, since he was my favorite in the first one!


----------



## Sephiroth (May 5, 2009)

I'm happy with just Venom and Green Goblin.

Please give me Sabretooth(My favorite Marvel character) and this is a must buy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2009)

I'm still holding out for Juggernaut somewhere, even though I know he wasn't part of Civil War. He's too awesome to be left out. 

Maybe a guest appearance of Red Hulk as a secret boss who is easily killed. Payback time, Rulk.


----------



## Z (May 5, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm still holding out for Juggernaut somewhere, even though I know he wasn't part of Civil War. He's too awesome to be left out.
> 
> Maybe a guest appearance of Red Hulk as a secret boss who is easily killed. Payback time, Rulk.



Secret bosses aren't easily killed.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 5, 2009)

I'm glad to see that Deadpool is in the game.  He is my main in MUA 1.  I would love to see Juggernaut get a spot though, it would make the game complete for me.  Still can't wait to play it.

Are you forced to pick a side and use the characters that are already designated for each side?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> Secret bosses aren't easily killed.


 But Rulk would be. He'd be a joke boss.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 5, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> I'm glad to see that Deadpool is in the game.  He is my main in MUA 1.  I would love to see Juggernaut get a spot though, it would make the game complete for me.  Still can't wait to play it.
> 
> Are you forced to pick a side and use the characters that are already designated for each side?


yeah you need to pick a side of the character pro Reg (Iron Man and Mr.Fantastic) or Anti Reg (Captain America and Luke Cage) you can chose the side of the other characters i think.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2009)

Man, I really hope there's a PC version. I'm not gonna buy no new console.


----------



## Z (May 7, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But Rulk would be. He'd be a joke boss.


Rulk vs Hulk. :ho


----------



## Sephiroth (May 11, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Man, I really hope there's a PC version. I'm not gonna buy no new console.



Well there will be a ps2 and psp version as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2009)

Will there really be a PS2 version? 

I saw it on Gamefaqs, but I couldn't really believe it.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 11, 2009)

Yep, they are still helping us poor/cheap bastards.


----------



## crazymtf (May 11, 2009)

Each one will probably have 2 secret characters. Like the first one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2009)

Awesome!  I'm both poor and cheap so it works perfectly for me.


----------



## RoguefanAM (May 12, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> *I'm still holding out for Juggernaut somewhere*, even though I know he wasn't part of Civil War. He's too awesome to be left out.
> 
> Maybe a guest appearance of Red Hulk as a secret boss who is easily killed. Payback time, Rulk.



You've gotten your wish.

Somebody on the MUA2 official forums had scans of next months game informer which had a preview of the game. It revealed Deadpool, which the majority of the community already knew about, and a complete left field in Juggernaut. He's a pre-order exclusive, though.

Before anyone asks, no, I can't post any scans. The guy already took them down due to forum rules - he was about to get banned. But the cats outta the bag, enough people already saw proof, if you go to the forums you can already see a couple of threads dedicated to the outrage that is Cain's reveal. 

Not many people think he's deserving of a spot.


----------



## crazymtf (May 12, 2009)

Why juggs is cool


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 13, 2009)

so any one have the scans?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 13, 2009)

Please Sabretooth, please Sabretooth, but Juggs is awesome.

Though Xavier would of been more unique.

As long as Wolverine is in every game, I will always have someone I like to play. 

Not to says your fantastics, and deadpools, and hulks, and rogues are not cool though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2009)

Juggernaut? 

I'm gonna have to pre-order this mother fucker now.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 13, 2009)

there picture of the magazine pages but they were taken by webcam so they are shit quality.

Link removed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2009)

Those are shit quality, but I managed to make out the name Juggernaut on that list. 

I didn't see him in the screenshots though.


----------



## RoguefanAM (May 13, 2009)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Why juggs is cool



 Too many tanks in this game. Juggs is cool as a character, but he doesn't offer much gameplay wise.

But it's too late now. At least some people are happy he's in the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2009)

The Juggernaut is not *a* tank. The Juggernaut is *the* tank. All other "tanks" can be harmed and stopped while Juggernaut cannot be.


----------



## RoguefanAM (May 13, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> The Juggernaut is not a tank. The Juggernaut is the tank. All other "tanks" can be harmed and stopped while Juggernaut cannot be.



World War Hulk: X-men #3.

:ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2009)

I read it. Juggernaut is neither stopped nor harmed.


----------



## Z (May 13, 2009)

RoguefanAM said:


> World War Hulk: X-men #3.
> 
> :ho



Well, he wasn't harmed.


----------



## RoguefanAM (May 14, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> I read it. Juggernaut is neither stopped nor harmed.








*after searching for about 100 hrs on the internet has finally found something*

HAH! What now, oh clever one! 

...oh and MUA 2 rocks! ....


----------



## Sephiroth (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Thelonious (May 14, 2009)

As long as it has Deadpool, it's worth the buy.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 14, 2009)

HELL YES HE'S IN!!!  I just saw those scans on gamefaqs and am extremely happy.  This game is now complete for me.  Time to go pre-order me a copy!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 14, 2009)

RoguefanAM said:


> *after searching for about 100 hrs on the internet has finally found something*
> 
> HAH! What now, oh clever one!
> 
> ...oh and MUA 2 rocks! ....


I read that, too. He didn't get hurt. He was just effected by futurisitic tech which attacks his only weakness in his mental fortitude.


----------



## RoguefanAM (May 14, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> I read that, too. He didn't get hurt. He was just effected by futurisitic tech which attacks his only weakness in his mental fortitude.





Anyway, I think we've derailed the thread enough.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 14, 2009)

the cover Naruto Archetypes 101


----------



## Sephiroth (May 15, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> the cover Top right panel



Why is Spiderman always the biggest the picture. 

Not that I really mind, I just find it funny that he is the only hero the casual fans care about.


----------



## nick65 (May 15, 2009)

who the hell is that below iron man


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2009)

You'd think Wolverine would get the cover this time around with all his hype. 

Oh well, as long as the game's good they could put a random fat chick on the cover and I wouldn't care.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 15, 2009)

Deadpool finally 100% confirmed
splishsplashsot


and new characters bio ant the character section,old one also got updated
Phoenixblood


----------



## Sephiroth (May 15, 2009)

nick65 said:


> who the hell is that below iron man



Venom, I think.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2009)

It does kinda look like Venom.

I wonder how awesome Deadpool is gonna be in this game? I'm also hoping for a health roster of secret characters like playable Juggernaut (not just a cameo), various X-Men, etc... Thanos would be awesome, but we all know that ain't happenin'.


----------



## nick65 (May 15, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It does kinda look like Venom.
> 
> I wonder how awesome Deadpool is gonna be in this game? I'm also hoping for a health roster of secret characters like playable Juggernaut (not just a cameo), various X-Men, etc... Thanos would be awesome, but we all know that ain't happenin'.



yeah its venom, head facin sideways to the right with his claws aside.

i like the 3d models view on the site, thing looks kinda weird tho.


----------



## nick65 (May 16, 2009)

SHE HULK CONFIRMED(atleast in cgi)- look over iron mans shoulder->
this


----------



## typhoon72 (May 16, 2009)

this game is gonna be the shit


----------



## Sephiroth (May 17, 2009)

nick65 said:


> SHE HULK CONFIRMED(atleast in cgi)- look over iron mans shoulder->
> Link



Oh wow I could barely see her, confirmed for the game, but not for playable.


----------



## RoguefanAM (May 17, 2009)

Does anyone have the pic of Dagger appearing? I wanna see what she looks like in this game.


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

Luke Cage. <3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2009)

She-Hulk? Do not want.


----------



## Thelonious (May 18, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> She-Hulk? Do not want.



Delicious She-Pecs.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 18, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> She-Hulk? Do not want.



I think she is kind of a waste of a spot, never liked She-Hulk, it was funny her dating Juggernaut though.


----------



## nick65 (May 19, 2009)

deadpool trailer is out:

another

looking kick ass there!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> I think she is kind of a waste of a spot, never liked She-Hulk, it was funny her dating Juggernaut though.


 Their sex scene was a classic that I'll never forget. But only because we got to see Cain in his underpants.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 19, 2009)

i think there a new sreen shot of deadpool here Link removed


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 19, 2009)

Juggernaut biches



Chuunin Exam Arena


----------



## nick65 (May 19, 2009)

BARGH! looks INSANE


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> Juggernaut biches
> 
> 
> 
> Chuunin Exam Arena


 He looks kinda funny, but awesome at the same time. Must pre-order to play Juggernaut.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 19, 2009)

im glad that he dont have that lame giant fused helmet of his.


----------



## nick65 (May 19, 2009)

im glad that the admin of the site just confirmed that he will be revealing more of his gameplay later today(main forum: marvel ultimate alliance 2 chat-second page-name of the admin that said this: newslad)

copy .. paste: 

We’re all really glad to reveal these pics… In addition to looking good, Juggernaut is a blast to play.  

I’ll be talking a little bit about that later today.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 19, 2009)

i thinking to wait for the gold version since i cant DLC.


----------



## nick65 (May 19, 2009)

how the juggernaut will play(a very long read-still ave to read it myself):
HIV


----------



## Juggernaut (May 19, 2009)

I can't wait for this game to come out.  I am excited about playing as Juggernaut now.  His revamped suit is pretty good.  While I'll still use the new suit, I wouldn't mind seeing his comic suit as an alternate though.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 19, 2009)

there also a diferent pic of Juggernaut in http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Truth_Theory


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2009)

Is he available in the PS2 version, or only as some shitty DLC for preorders of PS3/XBOX versions?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 19, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> Juggernaut biches
> 
> 
> 
> In other news.



Wow, Juggernaut looks awesome, quite not buff enough though.

Hope he comes with his original outfit as well.

I really hope this game doesn't have cheats like the last games, playing online with people who cheat is kind of pointless.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 19, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> I really hope this game doesn't have cheats like the last games, playing online with people who cheat is kind of pointless.



I didn't think the cheats worked online?


----------



## Thelonious (May 19, 2009)

That's really strange for cheats to work online. I didn't think ANY game worked that way.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2009)

You can cheat in single, then bring your characters into multiplayer in a few games. I think maybe that's what happened with the other one?


----------



## RoguefanAM (May 29, 2009)

Link removed

Green Goblin and Venom confirmed with the newest trailer.

Interesting cameos include:

Firestar
Cloak & Dagger
Hercules
Multiple Man
Radioactive Man
Jack O' Lantern
Patriot
Lady Deathstrike
Cable
Diamondback
Moonstone (?)
Swordsman (?)

as well as a couple other unidentifiable's.

Nice.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 29, 2009)

I saw Warmachine also. 

Dirty Cap.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2009)

Venom, eh? Reminds me of that time Juggernaut smashed him with a telephone pole.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 29, 2009)

Venom and Green Goblin looks awesome.


----------



## IsoloKiro (May 29, 2009)

Yea the Venom/Storm Fusion was pretty cool. What's with that tank thing though?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 29, 2009)

Deadpool

BULLLLLLEEEEEEETTTTTSSSS!


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 3, 2009)

They updated the site with Venom and Green Goblin's bios.  Also, an article on the making of Venom.

Glowpop


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 3, 2009)

RoguefanAM said:


> ragnara
> 
> Green Goblin and Venom confirmed with the newest trailer.
> 
> ...



HOLY FUCKING SHIT THAT WAS AWESOME!! I need this game now ...but I only have a PC 



IsoloKiro said:


> Yea the Venom/Storm Fusion was pretty cool. What's with that tank thing though?



You mean the quad legged mecha thing? My first instinct was M.O.D.O.K upgraded


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 3, 2009)

The Making of Venom was pretty cool.  Like how the tendrils just spawn over his body when he stays still.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2009)

That's it, I'm gonna do it. I'm gonna steal an XBOX 360.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 3, 2009)

Some gameplay showing off a fusion attack with Juggernaut and Songbird:

Kishi delivers


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 4, 2009)

Here's the whole thing:


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 4, 2009)

IsoloKiro said:


> Here's the whole thing:
> 
> akina123



Ah, even better.  

"Time for a little boss battle suckers!"

Good stuff.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2009)

Saw some footage, looks way better then the first, and i loved the first.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 4, 2009)

Man this looks amazing


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 5, 2009)

Looking pretty good. I want to play this now already.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 5, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Looking pretty good. I want to play this now already.



Me too, man, me too.  This is why I try avoid info on games I want, this way I don't want to play it right away rather than wait for the release date.

I'm not keeping up with Modern Warfare 2, Battlefield BC 2, AvP or Halo: ODST.  I basically plan on buying those on blind faith.  I didn't keep up with any of the Gears of War 2 info, and I loved the game when it came out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 5, 2009)

I try not to care about games not coming out for a long time, but it's hard when they're really good games. And it has the Juggernaut to boot! 

We have to wait, what, 4 more months?


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 14, 2009)

Here is some more gameplay footage.  This has some of the same footage from the long video that IsoloKiro posted, but at about 7 minutes, you can see gameplay with Deadpool, Thor, Spider-Man and Human Torch in Latveria.

here


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 14, 2009)

The Iron Fist is playable? I remember seeing him in a trailer or something.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah he is playable.


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 14, 2009)

O you got to be shittin me................ Wow my team is gonna be godlike.

Captain America
Deadpool
Storm
Herc
Ironfist
Thor
maybe Spidey/Wolverine.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 14, 2009)

Gameplay makes the first one look like shit  Can not WAIT.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 23, 2009)

MOTHAFUCKEN GAMBIT!!!!

Oh, and Jean Grey too


----------



## Kyou (Jul 23, 2009)

Jeannnnnnnn  Awesomeee, was getting this game anyways but with Jean in it, she's like my character to be now 

Although Gambit's trailer is fricken awesome, definitely gonna be on my team 

I'm extra excited now  Jeannnnnnnnnnn~~~~

Lol, I'm guessing no Nightcrawler then, it is like following the story or what? XD


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jul 23, 2009)

Man, not sure who I am going to have in my team. I want to have it so they are awesome combinations but it's hard to resist the team of Deadpool, Captain America, Wolverine, and Spiderman.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2009)

My team will consist of Juggernaut, alternate costume Juggernaut #2, alternate costume Juggernaut #3, and alternate costume Juggernaut #4.

If I can't have that then I'll just play solo Juggernaut.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jul 23, 2009)

Haha, I think for the release there's only going to be one alternate costume.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2009)

Will they have a "beat the shit out of Hulk with Juggernaut" mode?


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 23, 2009)

Is there Cable and Bishop?


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jul 23, 2009)

^^ We can only wish. ^ Not playable but in the game.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2009)

Well i'm glad that Deadpool is in the game .


----------



## Zeroo (Jul 23, 2009)

Deadpool seems to be quite popular and I thought I was the only who used him in the first game....


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 23, 2009)

My team will always have Juggernaut and Deadpool on it.  I'll definitely be using Juggernaut as my main.



Zero x said:


> Deadpool seems to be quite popular and I thought I was the only who used him in the first game....



I also used him, almost exclusively, in the last game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2009)

I tried Deadpool but found both Blade and Ghost rider superior in terms of battle. Sad thing.

Juggernaut, on the other hand, is the best character in any of the games. Any games ever made, dare I say?


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 23, 2009)

I found Deadpool entertaining to play as in the last game.  His healing ability was a good ability.  When my friends and I were fighting against Doom, they ended up dieing, and I ended up defeating Doom alone.  Plus his witty banter is funny to hear.

I didn't use anyone but Juggernaut in XML 2.


----------



## Zeroo (Jul 23, 2009)

I pretty much used Deadpool throughout the whole game...he has quite a variety of weapons and attacks which are fun and useful...

but with the addition of Gambit and couple other newcomers in the new game I may be tempted to switch around a little bit...

my team will probly be something like this
Deadpool (cuz he's awesome!)
Wolverine (his rage powerup is crazy + his regenerative powers really help)
Hulk/Juggernaut/Venom (need a powerhouse so just depends on whoever plays better)
Thor/Storm (need some lightning to look intimidating)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2009)

I think my favorites from the games were, obviously, Juggernaut and then Nightcrawler for brokeness.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 23, 2009)

Nightcrawler in the last game was Deadpool minus guns.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2009)

But in one of those games he had that one glitched move you could spam and rape with.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 23, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But in one of those games he had that one glitched move you could spam and rape with.



Hmmm...Sounds interesting.  What was the glitch?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2009)

Teleport Frenzy, or whatever it's called, didn't use any energy to cast at a certain level. You didn't have to level it up more either since the damage didn't actually go up.

Or something, I'm paraprhasing. It was broken as hell though.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 23, 2009)

Is that the move where he, basically, teleports to each enemy and attacks them individually?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah, but there are two moves that match the description. I don't know which is which, honestly, but I think the glitched one is his best (stronger of the two) move.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 23, 2009)

I think they made that move into his ultra move (or whatever they are called) in MUA 1.  It was kind of useless against boss level characters.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Aug 15, 2009)

Where have you guys been? They are releasing one alternate costume every weekday. Here are 2:


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 15, 2009)

IsoloKiro said:


> Where have you guys been? They are releasing one alternate costume every weekday. Here are 2:


 that Dare Devil costume look like shit.

the hulk one is awesome.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Aug 15, 2009)

Yea DD looks like an acrobat that got picked on a lot.

I never really liked Daredevil and will probably not use him unless I have to.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 15, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> My team will always have Juggernaut and Deadpool on it.  I'll definitely be using Juggernaut as my main.
> 
> 
> 
> I also used him, almost exclusively, in the last game.



yeah Ill probably use those 2 almost all the time.
I want to pre-order the game with the juggy in it but I dont live in the US. 

Gotta get sure to get it somehow.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 8, 2009)

Does anyone know who the character between Ironman and Thor is?  I believe he is last character to be revealed.




This image is from around the 11/12 second mark in this video.
[YOUTUBE]elR1HrebTuw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Allen Walker (Sep 8, 2009)

It looks like Nick Fury in some type of armor.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 8, 2009)

can any one post the alternate costume pics since thy are vip only i cant assest them.



Juggernaut said:


> Does anyone know who the character between Ironman and Thor is?  I believe he is last character to be revealed.


its Iceman Iron Maiden


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 8, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> its Iceman



The one between Thor and Ironman is not Iceman.  It's supposed to be the 24th character that they are going to reveal on the release date.  That being said, I think they inserted a character/image there to keep that character a secret still.

EDIT:

Just found this,



The one one the left has the silhouette of the secret character.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 8, 2009)

green goblin maybe?

though it might be penance


----------



## IsoloKiro (Sep 8, 2009)

No it's an entirely new character.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 8, 2009)

Son Goku said:


> green goblin maybe?
> 
> though it might be penance



Goblin is in front of the Thing. Penance, for some reason, is being covered up by Mr. Fantastic.  At, around, the 13 second mark in the video, Penance is in front of Reed.  Not sure why he goes back and forth between the foreground and the background.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2009)

He looks like a giant Nick Fury/Reed Richards hybrid in some power armor.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks like I'll be only able to play witharedevil,Hulk,Gambit,and Cap(Captain America).Where is Ghost Rider?He is my favorite Marvel character of all time,but still I'm going to buy this game.


----------



## Zeroo (Sep 8, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> can any one post the alternate costume pics since thy are vip only i cant assest them.



Here are some....

Spiderman

Green Goblin

Juggernaut

Thor

Ironfist

Wolverine


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 8, 2009)

^^To help out with that, here is a link to a photobuckect account that has all of the alternate costumes as well as NPC character sheets:

and the Sasukarin's right in the middle.

They update it pretty regularly.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Sep 8, 2009)

My line up whenever possible will be Jean Grey, Deadpool, Venom and Iceman.


----------



## Green Poncho (Sep 8, 2009)

Mine is going to be Ms. Marvel, Song Bird, Jean Grey and Storm.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 9, 2009)

Mine is going to beeadpool,Venom,Spidey,and Hulk.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 9, 2009)

GHOST RIDER WERE HAVE YOU GONE?


----------



## Butcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Son Goku said:


> GHOST RIDER WERE HAVE YOU GONE?


Exactly what I'm wondering,isn't Ghost Rider one of the classics?


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 9, 2009)

Exactly why he should be in this one. though he should use his motorcycle for transport :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2009)

Does Ghost Rider fight in with Civil War? Isn't that supposed to be the theme of the game?!


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 9, 2009)

But there can be exceptions.

like doom in alliance 1


----------



## IsoloKiro (Sep 9, 2009)

The only time I liked Ghost Rider is when he battled hulk in World War Hulk.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2009)

I'd rather see someone cool. I never liked Ghost Rider myself. 

Like Juggernaut for the PS2 version.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 9, 2009)

but atleast some get juggernaut.

so far nobody has ghost rider


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2009)

I bet he'll be in either the DS or the PSP or the PC or the Wii or the EDO or the SNES or the Atar 2400 versions.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 9, 2009)

dont you speak such blasphemy


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 9, 2009)

Red Hulk is in it that means I'm not getting this game anymore. 

Supposedly PSP secret characters are Psylocke, Cyclops, and Blade. Psylocke is cool but the other two are going to be worthless. 

Kind of disappointed, I liked the Ultimate Alliance 1 cast better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2009)

Red Hulk, huh? 

I'm still getting it. I don't even care, man. I don't even care!


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 9, 2009)

Im re buying one for ghost rider, Im starting to hate on 2


----------



## IsoloKiro (Sep 9, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> Red Hulk is in it that means I'm not getting this game anymore.
> 
> Supposedly PSP secret characters are Psylocke, Cyclops, and Blade. Psylocke is cool but the other two are going to be worthless.
> 
> Kind of disappointed, I liked the Ultimate Alliance 1 cast better.



Dude it justs an alternate costume.


----------



## RoguefanAM (Sep 10, 2009)

4 more days! 

I really hope VV makes Rogue DLC. It's their fault I got my hopes up with the poll winners anyway! D:<


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 10, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> ^^To help out with that, here is a link to a photobuckect account that has all of the alternate costumes as well as NPC character sheets:
> 
> Shreds
> 
> They update it pretty regularly.


thanks for the link.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 12, 2009)

Secret Character was Fury


(Reminder) Rules Regarding Naruto Manga Spoilers


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2009)

Can't wait for this game .


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 12, 2009)

If I recall in the first one nick fury was a terrible character. what exactly makes him good in this one?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2009)

Picked up my copy today, impressions later.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 12, 2009)

Who cares the Iron fist and Deadpool. 

I wanna put Ironman and Cap on the same team tho.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Sep 13, 2009)

They will be for the first part of the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2009)

Game is fucking awesome, fusion power = great fucking idea, effects look insane, love the spider-man grab all enemies, put them together, and Ironman blast them mother fuckers. Going back to play buh bye!


----------



## Proxy (Sep 13, 2009)

If this game is anything like Marvel Legends, I'll be getting it. Iron Man will be my character.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 13, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Game is fucking awesome, fusion power = great fucking idea, effects look insane, love the spider-man grab all enemies, put them together, and Ironman blast them mother fuckers. Going back to play buh bye!



When is the review gonna be out on Youtube? And why the fuck is Nick Fury dressed like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).....


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2009)

I heard the first Marvel ultimate alliance was bad, but i think i might try this one out to see for myself.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2009)

Bad? Was awesome. This one is even better.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 13, 2009)

wait the game is out?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2009)

For me it is, for the rest of the world...LOLZ NO


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 13, 2009)

damn you


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 13, 2009)

Wait I'll get it from BBC.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 14, 2009)

Im gettin it right after I get out my last college class tomorrow


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm getting it this weekend. I can wait. 

I got Mystic Ark.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm confused on how to unlock deadpool, someone tell me


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2009)

You have to input a wisecrack into your name selection.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 15, 2009)

but deadpool tells me all my wisecracks


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2009)

he joins bout 2 hours in.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 15, 2009)

2 hours


----------



## Zeroo (Sep 15, 2009)

yeah man I been playing for over an hour now and still no deadpool....oh well guess I'll stick with Gambit for now...he's ok but nowhere near as awesome as Deadpool's goin to be...


----------



## Shadow (Sep 15, 2009)

OMG THIS GAME IS AWESOME


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 16, 2009)

I bought it but its still wrapped in its casing...

DAMN ART PROJECT...and i got class til muthafuckin 8PM tomorrow. Im never gonna get to play


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 16, 2009)

I love playing as Juggernaut.  I just unlocked Thor as well, he is pretty fun to use as well.  You should be getting Deadpool pretty soon.  Once you fight him you team up with him, then you get the option to choose him as part of your 4-man team.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 16, 2009)

So apparently I have no idea how to beat the new york level's boss at the timed portion. any tips?


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 16, 2009)

Son Goku said:


> So apparently I have no idea how to beat the new york level's boss at the timed portion. any tips?



Who are you fighting?  Are you on pro or anti?


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 16, 2009)

Nevermind it was a pre registration mission. Got past it though.

Finally got me some deadpool


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2009)

I demand you guys stop playing this game.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 16, 2009)

Why you hatin? 

also how do I beat yellow jacket?


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 16, 2009)

ok so I pre-ordered the game on gamestop, and yesterday they sended me an email telling me the order was closed due to my credit card couldnt be processed.
Anyways I wanted to know if I could still buy the game with the juggernaut in it, or if I am screwed.

So what can you guys tell me about this?
please help, they havent answered my costumer support inquiry and I want to play this game so bad to beat the crap out of multiple man with deadpool.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2009)

Has anyone beat the game yet? If so, how long is it, and how awesome is it?

I'm debating if I should actually buy the game or just rent it a few times. I'm pretty cheap, yo.


----------



## Green Poncho (Sep 16, 2009)

Son Goku said:


> Why you hatin?
> 
> also how do I beat yellow jacket?



if he's the same as Goliath beat him with you're fast attacks until he stops attacking (the part when he start regaining health) and hit him with a fusion attack.

rinse and repeat


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Has anyone beat the game yet? If so, how long is it, and how awesome is it?
> 
> I'm debating if I should actually buy the game or just rent it a few times. I'm pretty cheap, yo.



I consider it a buy. But thats just me




Green Poncho said:


> if he's the same as Goliath beat him with you're fast attacks until he stops attacking (the part when he start regaining health) and hit him with a fusion attack.
> 
> rinse and repeat



Beat him a few hours ago. figured it out when I guessed during the heal.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2009)

I guess I'm not going to spend my money on anything else, anyway. I just have nobody to play with.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 16, 2009)

what system? 

PS2?


----------



## Zeroo (Sep 16, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> ok so I pre-ordered the game on gamestop, and yesterday they sended me an email telling me the order was closed due to my credit card couldnt be processed.
> Anyways I wanted to know if I could still buy the game with the juggernaut in it, or if I am screwed.
> 
> So what can you guys tell me about this?
> please help, they havent answered my costumer support inquiry and I want to play this game so bad to beat the crap out of multiple man with deadpool.



If you have a PS3, then you're in luck cuz I just happen to have an extra Juggernaut code....if not *then* you're screwed...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes, PS2. My nephew has an XBOX 360 but he lives 45 minutes away and I'm not driving over there to play.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 16, 2009)

get online for it.

though if anyone will play.

it's going down hill with the ps2.


ALSO NO GHOST RIDER OR BLACK PANTHER? FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2009)

1. I don't have a cable for my PS2 to hook up.
2. Doesn't that cost money or something, anyway?


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't know but it sucks anyway.


It's a buy for ps3/xbox

I dont know how the graphics and the like are for PS2


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 16, 2009)

Zero x said:


> If you have a PS3, then you're in luck cuz I just happen to have an extra Juggernaut code....if not *then* you're screwed...



its 360 
why is this happening to meeaarr.... I am contacting gamestop atm, they told me that they may give to me the pre-order special if they hadnt gone out of stock.
 can they really run out of codes?

As soon as I get it Ill play with my friend Juggernaut an others.
I want to play with:
Deadpool
Songbird
Gambit
Juggernaut and Venom.

btw who is the last mysterious char? was it the punisher?
Oh man I wanna know what deadpool says to cable or madrox but I dont wanna get spoiled in some part.



CrazyMoronX said:


> 1. I don't have a cable for my PS2 to hook up.
> 2. Doesn't that cost money or something, anyway?



You should get a 360 or a ps3 slime. I know billy mays would had sold one of them on TV.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 16, 2009)

character was robo nick fury

I dont think cable and deadpool talk, well they didnt when they met for me


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 16, 2009)

robo nick fury? wtf is that?
that sucks...

FCK YHEARGH! Gamestop just sended me a Juggernaut code !
and I do not even have the game hahaha.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 16, 2009)

Nick Fury makes LMD's and  I suppose it's a super version of one

I dont have him so I dont know.

It still hasnt given me my juggernaut code


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 16, 2009)

Daredevil and Human Torch are fuckin awesome


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 17, 2009)

I found a good tip for all of you

when your team is low on health go to a quiet spot 

and switch your two members to deadpool and wolverine

then switch back and do it for the other two

it refills your health


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2009)

So their regen actually heals everyone?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 17, 2009)

Man I just finished playing this game on Heroic on both sides and I got to say.........it was preety short for me.  Total gameplay was about 16 hrs tops if you try and collect everything and unlock Hulk, Thor and Phoenix.  BUt still..........the roster is looking seriously thin in this game.......seriously no Ghost Rider, Black Panther, Doctor Strange, Silver Surfer.  

Game is great but damn I felt like I needed more


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 17, 2009)

@ crazy when you swap out heros they have the same health as the ones they switched with so healing with deadpool/wolverine then swapping back to your team has the stat transfer to heal them


@ shadow DLC characters were promised


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2009)

That's what I figured. Seems like a bit of a design flaw.


----------



## firefist (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm interessted in getting this for the ps2 (lack of ps3, 360), but its release is settled for the next month here.
I heared the ps2 version kind of reminds you on the first part, but since I didnt play it, its fine I guess.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2009)

I heard they were similar, too, but I don't care about that too much. As long as it's not just a carbon copy of MUA1 (which I'm pretty sure it won't be), I'll be happy.

Besides, I can always talk my nephew into buying the XBOX 360 version and just play that.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 17, 2009)

It's really because you can change teams on the fly. minor but massively good and useful


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2009)

They should've just let the characters have their own health and made the game a bit harder. That way it's more realistic, and it would drive you towards using characters you normally wouldn't.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 17, 2009)

Well it does but If you run out of health they might have figured you need someway to survive


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2009)

But that's when you swap out for fresh characters.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 17, 2009)

No it's not that you just switch the regens then switch back while switching it provides medics on the fly. Dont attempt it in combat it wont work.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 18, 2009)

Anti Reg all the way. Have been since i read Civil War forever ago.

Finally got my dream team: Iron Fist, DD, Deadpool, and Spiderman (spidey will be subbed for others at times)


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2009)

So how is this game?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 18, 2009)

Son Goku said:


> No it's not that you just switch the regens then switch back while switching it provides medics on the fly. Dont attempt it in combat it wont work.


 No, I'm pretty sure I know what you are talking about. I must just be talking about something entirely different than what you're thinking.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 18, 2009)

Look it's like this

Your team is
Spider-man(low health)--->wolverine--->Spider-man(full health)
Green Goblin(low health)----> Deadpool---> Green Goblin(full health)
Iron man 
Venom

If you get low health you switch out
Switch em out for wolverine an deadpool


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 18, 2009)

No, I get it. They have shared health, IE: the health stays the same no matter who you switch to, hence the regen trick.

What I'm saying is, it'd be nice if you switch characters and that character has his own health. IE: Spider-Man is low on health, you switch to Iron Man and he has full health. You switch back to Spider-Man and he still has low health.

It would make things easier, but more realistic, hence the suggestion of a higher difficulty to balance it.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 18, 2009)

Well then it'd be easier to play. oh my teams low just switch out for a brand new one.

and boss battles wouldnt really even be that hard either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 18, 2009)

Hence the suggestion of a higher difficulty to balance it.

And it encourages the use of characters you wouldn't normally use.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 18, 2009)

But also I think thats why they had the auto points system, that all your characters share the same points. So you COULD use whatever characters you wanted without leaving those that you may need every once and a while in the dust.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 18, 2009)

Firefist said:


> I'm interessted in getting this for the ps2 (lack of ps3, 360), but its release is settled for the next month here.
> I heared the ps2 version kind of reminds you on the first part, but since I didnt play it, its fine I guess.


For Christ sake do not get it on PS2! I rented it from Blockbuster.I feel so stupid.It was nothing compared to the 1st MUA. And you know the registration thing?Yeah it's not in the PS2 version. Overall this game sucked..... badly.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 18, 2009)

Nothing beats X-Men Legends 1 and 2 though. ^.^


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2009)

I think this is better then X-men legends 1 and Marvel 1. Not quite as good as Legends 2 but damn good.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 19, 2009)

One the health issue, you get 2 tokens that allows you to fully heal or revive one teammate(1 token each).  Once used you can find other tokens by defeating enemies.

Or you could switch to Iron Fist and heal the entire team.


----------



## firefist (Sep 19, 2009)

Goku1003 said:


> For Christ sake do not get it on PS2! I rented it from Blockbuster.I feel so stupid.It was nothing compared to the 1st MUA. And you know the registration thing?Yeah it's not in the PS2 version. Overall this game sucked..... badly.



so its kinda like web of shadows, where the ps2 game totaly sucked compared to the current gen versions? 
Well, I want to look at some ps2 gameplay vids and reviews first before deciding anything.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 19, 2009)

Well the ps2 is obviously to have less content. But I dont think it's that much missing content. Show us some proof as to how it is.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 19, 2009)

Does this game have more than one main storyline? Cuz my game is some kinda 
*Spoiler*: __ 



nanite takeover


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 20, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> Does this game have more than one main storyline? Cuz my game is some kinda nanite takeover



Spoiler stuff like that please



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes it goes Secret War-->Civil War--->nanite invasion


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2009)

Goku1003 said:


> For Christ sake do not get it on PS2! I rented it from Blockbuster.I feel so stupid.It was nothing compared to the 1st MUA. And you know the registration thing?Yeah it's not in the PS2 version. Overall this game sucked..... badly.


 Where were you last week? 

I've been playing the game all weekend. It's enjoyable to an extent, but now I feel like I'm missing out on a lot. 

Here are my problems witht the PS2 game:

Bugs:

On one mission so far you cannot complete it. The next objective just never comes up. I had to reload a save for it to work after spending the better part of an hour searching the level.

I randomly got 100,000 credits. Seems like a good thing, but now I have no desire to go on having maxed all my character's skills.


Loading times:

I wouldn't mention this if it wasn't for one thing: after a mission briefing it loads the game, auto saves (which takes a minute) and then just puts you back into the starting area so you have to go to the next area and load and auto save again. That's double the work when they should just start you in the next mission after the briefing. 

They also have extensive loading times after just checking bonus missions. Shitty.


Graphics are a step back. It's blurry and hard to see. The skills are pretty uninspired. There is still no equipment (I like Legends more because of this). The AI is atrocious.



All that aside it's a fun game to a degree. I just wish I had an XBOX 360.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 21, 2009)

X-box 360 version has none of those issues.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2009)

I doubt it has equipment or anything still. I mean, what are the use of the credits if you can't do anything but buy shitty skill points with them?


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 21, 2009)

thats all you did in the first one 

There are upgrades but there team only now.

only problem I have with the game is it wont mo fuckin tell me how to get deadpools alternate costume


----------



## Butcher (Sep 21, 2009)

Firefist said:


> so its kinda like web of shadows, where the ps2 game totaly sucked compared to the current gen versions?
> Well, I want to look at some ps2 gameplay vids and reviews first before deciding anything.


But it looks like PS1 graphics,I don't have a next gen system unfortunately. It does follow the Civil War,but god it was horrible.
Another game to add to my list to get when I get a Next Gen system,along with Web Of Shadows.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2009)

I wouldn't say the PS2 version sucks persay, but it does seem like it's rather inferior. It's still kinda fun in a shittier way. 

I miss my equipment and stuff from Legends. Gave it a more RPG feel. This is just an action game with RPG elements and pretty crappy bonus medals.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 21, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wouldn't say the PS2 version sucks persay, but it does seem like it's rather inferior. It's still kinda fun in a shittier way.
> 
> I miss my equipment and stuff from Legends. Gave it a more RPG feel. This is just an action game with RPG elements and pretty crappy bonus medals.


Reminds me was Legends 2 better than 1?I did not play it all the way through,I stopped after we saved Pyro,because when we walked into the next room we got murdered.
And I need to find those 2 fucking games .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2009)

I can't remember which was better. Whichever one had the better Juggernaut.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 21, 2009)

ultimate alliance 2 Because he's updated juggernaut bitches, silly bitch your weapons do not harm me


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2009)

But I don't get Juggernaut on the PS2.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 21, 2009)

I know you got silly cyclops or something . juggernaut is a power house more so than thing or venom


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2009)

I've been using mostly Ice Man. The guy's a fuckin' beast. Easily more powerful than any of the other characters I've tried so far with exception to Gambit with his energy form and staff attack.

I've also been using a lot of Deadpool and Ms. Marvel. The other slot has been changing around quite a bit, but is mostly filled with Psylocke. She's pretty good for a half-assed bonus character.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 21, 2009)

Iceman and deadpools fusion is what I use the most. Though Iceman is my ranged man.
Deadpools my mid range man

juggernauts my Beat em up man

and I have green goblin on support

If only you had juggernaut crazy 

I found ms. marvel kind of lame. And I dont favor the X-men other than Ice-man and wolverine for healing.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 21, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've been using mostly Ice Man. The guy's a fuckin' beast. Easily more powerful than any of the other characters I've tried so far with exception to Gambit with his energy form and staff attack.
> 
> I've also been using a lot of Deadpool and Ms. Marvel. The other slot has been changing around quite a bit, but is mostly filled with Psylocke. She's pretty good for a half-assed bonus character.


Gambit was one of the strongest,his 52 pick up attack was very good.thank god I just rented the game,I'm still playing the first one though.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I can't remember which was better. Whichever one had the better Juggernaut.


I never did like Juggy much,even as a character.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 21, 2009)

i just bought this game yesterday and beat it with 3 of my friends, I mostly used deadpool and sometimes Ironfist 

I played against the Registration. next i'm going to play for the registration, not sure who i will use this time...any suggestions?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2009)

*My group's video review on marvel - *
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWO07XvmfJo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2009)

Son Goku said:


> Iceman and deadpools fusion is what I use the most. Though Iceman is my ranged man.
> Deadpools my mid range man
> 
> juggernauts my Beat em up man
> ...


Ms. Marvel has split beam or whatever which does 130 damage to multiple targets. Her fusion with Iceman is also vastly superior to Deadpool's. I've done over 4,000 damage with that and killed many a boss.



Sabu935 said:


> Gambit was one of the strongest,his 52 pick up attack was very good.thank god I just rented the game,I'm still playing the first one though.
> 
> 
> *I never did like Juggy much,even as a character*.


 


Gnome on Fire said:


> i just bought this game yesterday and beat it with 3 of my friends, I mostly used deadpool and sometimes Ironfist
> 
> I played against the Registration. next i'm going to play for the registration, not sure who i will use this time...any suggestions?


I don't know, in the PS2 version there really isn't a huge difference I don't tihnk.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 22, 2009)

I suppose. 

Though any one else find green goblin really weak?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2009)

When I tried him he sucked ass. I've heard he was supposed to be good, but I didn't like him.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 22, 2009)

Me either only good when a player keeps him in the air for support


----------



## Kyou (Sep 23, 2009)

Green Goblin, must say didn't like him... which is a pity cause I don't mind him as a character, he just sucked in this. 

Loving Deadpool though, but... expected that 

What you guys think of Jean Grey


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2009)

I haven't unlocked Jean, and never really planned to. After I got Gambit and those 100,000 credits it was all down hill. I'll try to finish the game since I did buy it and all, but unless I get an XBOX and some friends I'm probably not going to play this anymore.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 23, 2009)

How exactly do you get jean grey?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2009)

Random bonus mission for me. I think it was after act 3.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh wow. Not that I'd use her anyway. She doesnt warrant another play through


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 23, 2009)

For 360 and PS3 you need to find 5 M'Kraan Shards to unlock Jean Grey.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 25, 2009)

I only found all of those tiki what nots


----------



## Zeroo (Sep 28, 2009)

If anybody wants, I have an extra Juggernaut code for PS3...first one to pm me gets it...


----------



## Gnome (Sep 28, 2009)

i sold this game already, it was good but once you beat it a few times the replay value diminishes.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 28, 2009)

I cant find the Last 2 Gamma Regulators TT_TT


----------



## Allen Walker (Sep 28, 2009)

Sean★ said:


> What you guys think of Jean Grey


Jean is a beast, one of the best characters in the game for sure. Just spam her X move, that's all you need. Clears everything in front of you and does good damage. She can also stun like Invisible Woman. Stun+room clearer.


----------



## Kyou (Sep 28, 2009)

Yea! I unlocked her and that X move is effing kick ass LOL, if you play as her you're fricken set, haven't really let the computer play her too much tbh so can't say the same, but yea the X move does awesome damage just knocks em out. I don't even use the stun LOL. Although her Y move was a pretty big let down to me, although I may not be using it that great.

Glad Jean got good treatment


----------



## Gnome (Sep 28, 2009)

i found that the Hulk was very underwhelming, his only good move is where he repeatedly slams the ground.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah not a very reasonable character


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 28, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> i found that the Hulk was very underwhelming, his only good move is where he repeatedly slams the ground.



I don't use him much either, but the move where he tackles enemies is pretty good.  He can knock down boss characters and keep them down.  I think it can also affect those big robots.


----------



## Zeroo (Sep 28, 2009)

Zero x said:


> If anybody wants, I have an extra Juggernaut code for PS3...first one to pm me gets it...



ok..code is taken...thank you for playing 

and yeah Juggernaut>Hulk in the game...imo Hulk was a wasted opportunity...


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 28, 2009)

Zero x said:


> Juggernaut>Hulk in the game...imo Hulk was a wasted opportunity...



I agree.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2009)

Hulk is awesome IMO, one of my main.


----------



## nick65 (Sep 29, 2009)

i found out what story line marvel ultimate alliance 3 is gonna be.
watch the first video of the news  again and look at the text beneath.
it says '8 percent of the population believes that te skrull are invading our homeland'
let the skrull invasion storyline begin


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 29, 2009)

how does that make any sense?
Oh wait it doesn't


----------



## Green Poncho (Sep 30, 2009)

Son Goku said:


> how does that make any sense?
> Oh wait it doesn't



Civil War was followed by Secret Invasion.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Sep 30, 2009)

We'll see. Didn't see any Galactus coming back for revenge in this game now did we?


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 30, 2009)

Green Poncho said:


> Civil War was followed by Secret Invasion.



Thats considering the games dont follow the marvel storyline completely
*Spoiler*: __ 



nanite invasion?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 8, 2009)

At least you have alternate costumes. I have the shitty Wii version. Also, I'm on the NY Streets missions looking for Baron von boobielady, but it seems that the game won't advance. I've tried restarting it multiple times, but I always get stuck at the same place. What's up with that?


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 8, 2009)

Link Here



Carnage is going to be the first DLC character.  I'm surprised they picked him.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Oct 8, 2009)

OMG...I'd heard the news on another site but he looks pretty gnarly/cool. He better have all Symbiote moves unlike the Venom in this game. MUA 1 Venom was boss.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Oct 16, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> this
> 
> this
> 
> Carnage is going to be the first DLC character.  I'm surprised they picked him.



I think they put him in because he won a poll. Definitely a strange choice, otherwise. 

Guess what, guys? DLC characters have been leaked in a video: 
this 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Black Panther
Cable
Carnage
Magneto
Psylocke





I wonder if there are going to be more?


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 17, 2009)

I only like 2 chars from there: Carnage and Cable.
So… lets see.

2 chars that I like( carnage and cable)
2 chars that I dislike ( magneto and black panther)
And a char that altought its hawt I think it would had been better as a Wii exclusive.
Or I would simply would had prefered another char, like Rouge.

3 out of the pack are x-men… hmm wouldnt it had better if they just had made an x-men DLC pack isntead?
And gave us some classics for the other DLC like Ghost Rider, Elektra, Hawkeye etc..?

Also They better put some New costumes for current characters like a Ben Rally costume, and black ops wolvie. 

They have been screwin badly with various selections of chars and alternate costumes.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 19, 2009)

And the skank goes live!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Z4zV9AG9kE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

her attacks look lame.... jezz this dlc its so not worth it.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 20, 2009)

Fuck yes, a playable Black Panther. About time.

So, all I have left to do is play through and get all the Gamma Regulators and Asgardian Runes. Is it worth it, brethren?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 20, 2009)

God I'm so pissed I bought this game for Wii. I think this is the worst ripoff I've ever paid for, and I bought Mortal Kombat for the SNES....


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Oct 21, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> Fuck yes, a playable Black Panther. About time.
> 
> So, all I have left to do is play through and get all the Gamma Regulators and Asgardian Runes. Is it worth it, brethren?



Thor is f'n worth it!!!! Hulk is really good too.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 21, 2009)

Is thor a powerhouse? I like powerhouses, I ve got DP, Jean Grey and The juggy. And songbird too.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Oct 23, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Is thor a powerhouse? I like powerhouses, I ve got DP, Jean Grey and The juggy. And songbird too.



Yeah, Thor does alot of damage, and his move where he hits the ground with his hammer sends all of the enemies into the air (at least at higer levels). If they starts swarming me, I slam the ground a couple times in a row, and then beat whoever's getting up. Makes swarms of enemies no problem, lol.


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 23, 2009)

Bout damn time black panther is playable


----------



## Green Poncho (Oct 24, 2009)

Carnage is going to be Venom but shittier and aside from 'hey nice tits and ass' I have no interest what so ever in Psylocke.

I loved Magneto in the last game so I'm looking forward to him. I like Cable's character but if he ends up playing like Nick Fury in the last game I'm not going to touch him.

Black Panther is meh. I hate his comic book and the only reason I had any interest in him last game was kinda looked like Batman.


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Jan 9, 2010)

if anyone here plays online for PS3 add me on Gamerkid3000.


----------

